
Hacker news and intelligence wars - zealsham
https://medium.com/@shammahagwor/hacker-news-and-intelligence-wars-178e06bdd77a#.3qr088mr1
======
ArtDev
Its good to opinionated about technology. Just don't take it personally when
someone disagrees with you.

~~~
zealsham
You might be right but sometimes it is not needed

